# Looking Ahead to Next Christmas



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I've decided that all of my gifts will be home made. I am thinking of making the following. It's my hubby and I, 4 grown (or close to it) children, 2 grandchildren, and app. 12 gift exchange type of gifts. Anyone else thinking ahead? What will you be making?

Here's what I've come up with so far:

Crocheted or knitted dishcloths

Pinwheel Coasters

Quilted Checkbook Covers

Fused Plastic Sandwich Wraps

Grocery Sacks

Earbud Sacks


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

We are going back to homeade gifts as well. The kids (adults now) miss that.

I am making each of them (2) a quilt for their bed. And Matching hand embroidered sheet/pillowcase sets. Plus, a homeade "Mom's Recipes Book".
2 Granddaughters, will get nighties and probably a quilt each and an embroidered pillow.

2 Friends are getting "Outdoor Salt Boxes".
2 Friends are getting Fleece Tie Blankets.

I also have some screenprinted Shirts and a couple jackets planned to make.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I like those sandwich wraps! Not sure who I could give them to that would use them but I like them! I will be doing potholders again this year for my sister and dh's sisters. Probably a few for my mil also. The kids still like toys but we do usually let them make each other gifts.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I like the look of those coasters! But I wonder if it wouldn't be a good idea to put plastic in the middle? Think I'll try making some today.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

One thing for sure, fleece socks. Everyone loved them, and I KNOW they will eventually wear out, lol, so more socks for sure! I also got a knitting sock loom, goin to TRY that. 
For my DD in college, who is a very green girl, I am making some cloth napkins, (she wont use paper napkins, paper towels, ect), and I have cute cloth, not really heavy enough to quilt with.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I always try to plan for the next yr. That does not mean I get it done BUT I do have 2 scrap quilts at the quilter now that will be gifts and I'm pretty sure I've got the material for 2 rag quilts...bought flannel for $1.49 yd. I am going to the midwest this summer so Sister & family will get their xmas then. I need to do those gifts first. I make a list of ideas, too. It is my back up in case all the sewing doesn't get done.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I usually have my list for the next year ready a few days after the current Christmas. This year I am a little behind for any number of reasons!! ( there are quite a few reasons really!!)

My list has been pared down over the years and I am now down to just 5 people: my hubby Bill, my daughter and 2 granddaughters and soon-to-be grandchild. However, last year I adopted a family from here on HT and made gifts for all 10 of them. Will do so again this year but they do not know that yet! (unless she sees this!!).

I have more patterns that I know what to do with so it will just be a matter of finding the time to go thru them and decide.

A few things I have made in the past are:

crocheted dish rags
sugar scrubs
quilts 
crocheted hats and neck warmers
quilted tablecloths
checkers game (out of fabric)
tic-tac-toe game (out of fabric)
window quilt base with buttons to hang/change a new hanging on it every month
pine needle basket
appliqued rooster put in a frame
memory collage put in a frame
leather covered vases
fabric bags
cloth books
cross stitch pictures
fabric postcards
jar grippers
quilted wall hangings
magic pillowcases
camouflage hankies for the guys

Plus I also cross stitch an ornament every year. I still do a few of those for people I no longer give gifts to. I always put their name on it and the year.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

CarrieAnne where did you find the pattern for the fleece socks? That sounds like a great idea. Thanks


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

PonderosaQ, I bought the pattern at a JoAnns store. Its a Green Pepper pattern, and they are a bit expensive for me, I think it was 7.00, (OUCH)......BUT! It has all sizes from toddler to large adults. Plus it uses a 1/4 seam allowance, so you dont waste fabric. LOVE THAT, lol!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks CarrieAnne. I looked on line and found all kinds of patterns but as you were happy with yours I will check it out. Maybe I can find a similar style free on line or wait and hopefully get the one you have on sale. I feel the same way about $7 for a pattern as you do, LOL!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

The grocery bags are similar to the idea that I played with this last summer. I made them out of old Jeans. Got three done before all "H" broke loose. LOL Been using them since. Also been thinking they would make a nice gift to hubby's aunts if I ever get some time to myself. Too much to do and not enough time to do it in.
The sandwich wraps look interesting as well but I also do not know who in my family might use them. Bookmarked bot of the pages so I can go back later...


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Some things I want to make:

Aprons

Fleece scarfs (I have lots of fleece scraps)

Either quilts or throws with all the quilt blocks I have. I promised my sister I would take all the embroidered Snoopy/Peanuts pillows I've made her over the years and turn them into a quilted throw.

If I don't get the quilts or throws made, perhaps I'll do table runners for my mom and sister-in-law. Definitely will make quilts for my grandson and soon-to-arrive granddaughter!

I'm always stumped as to what to make the men, so I'll be keeping my eye out for good "man" gifts at my local Goodwill. Or I may try to can some odd stuff this summer...like Kudzu Jelly. That will depend on the weather and how dry it gets.

May steal some of the ideas here too so keep posting!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I thought the sandwich wrappers were cute. Since I work at Frito~Lay I brought home some scrap pick n pack Lays film. I won't be able to do the messages, but it will save a lot of the ironing work! I'll just have to add it to my to make list.
Heidi


----------

